# Queen Mackerel Feeding Frenzy



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Hope you enjoy was an outstanding morning!!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Great footage Mate....X2 about the gaff....
Insane what you do on these glass things...


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Great to watch.Thanks.


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks Guys - I have been trying to release fish without a hole in them so have been trying to go without a gaff to remove the temptation. Surfing the waves is my favorite thing to do!!


----------



## bunsen (Jan 2, 2009)

That's it, I'm moving to Durban.


----------



## shaunreid (Jun 18, 2010)

@indiedog I use the Motorsport kit which is the Suction Cup - this is also tied down with a strap in case it comes off in the Surf. I added one or 2 connections to get a little more height. Ill take a photo next time.


----------

